

"Ruby Metaprogramming PDF Beta Book".discount(21.00, 0.40) - jotto
http://dealzon.com/deals/metaprogramming-ruby-book-beta-pdf-download
String.send('define_method', :discount, lambda{ |<i>args| "#{self} = $#{(args.first</i>(1.0-args.last))} (#{args.last*100}% off)" })
======
jotto

      String.send('define_method', :discount, lambda{ |*args| "#{self} = $#{(args.first*(1.0-args.last))} (#{args.last*100}% off)" })

